# Menu bar getting a bit crowded.



## domtyler (3 Sep 2008)

It has been drawn to my attention that the menu bar is now looking increasingly crowded and cluttered. We have the following items:

My Account
Blog
Discounts
FAQ
Members List
Calendar
Search
New Posts
Mark Forums Read
Open Buddy List
Log Out

Can I suggest that we have a maximum number of items on the menu bar and that we begin by removing two or three to keep things clean and simple? Do we need buddy list at all?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (3 Sep 2008)

domtyler said:


> *It has been drawn to my attention *that the menu bar is now looking increasingly crowded and cluttered. We have the following items:
> 
> My Account
> Blog
> ...



"It has been drawn to my attention" ... do you have a secretary who reads the forum for you?


----------



## Crackle (3 Sep 2008)

I can't believe you've got buddies!


----------



## Shaun (3 Sep 2008)

I could possibly move the "Log Out" item to the bottom menu, and maybe "FAQ" too?


----------



## domtyler (3 Sep 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> "It has been drawn to my attention" ... do you have a secretary who reads the forum for you?



Actually it was Simmons, my butler, who noticed it as he was printing off a few threads from the forum to bring to me with my morning copy of the FT and breakfast this morning.


----------



## domtyler (3 Sep 2008)

Crackle said:


> I can't believe you've got buddies!



That's why I have no need for the buddy list!


----------

